# Kranzle k7 where's the best place to buy.



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Decided I'm going to go for one of these anyone know where is the best place to buy ? 

Tia

:thumb:


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Germany


----------



## h13ulk (Oct 31, 2008)

Kimo said:


> Germany


Germany is a big place kimo


----------



## Paul7189 (Nov 11, 2015)

http://www.hytec-hydraulik.com/high-pressure-cleaning/kraenzle-hd-portable.html?&added=1

450 euros with free shipping which works out at £356. The euro is slightly up at the moment though if you fancy your luck on the markets you could wait until it is lower. If you pay via bank transfer (prepayment option at checkout) then you get 3% off.

You will have to change the plug to a UK plug once you get it and any warranty issues will have to be sorted from their store so it might mean shipping it back to them (approx 15 euros). The other option is to use an extension cord with a euro plug on one end and uk plug on the other if you don't want to take apart the one supplied.

As far as i am aware (don't quote me on this) because you pay german VAT on this (19% included in price) you do not have to pay any fees in the uk. If you are a VAT registered business you can buy from Germany and not pay their VAT if it is for business.

I have not bought anything from this website i just had a german friend do a search ofr a k7 and this came up. Delivery takes 2-3 business days.


----------



## wd40 (Jun 20, 2007)

There is this site here if this is the machine you`re after.

It is a bit more expensive though.

http://cleantec.biz/kranzle-k-7-122...-washer.html?gclid=CNK93rytycwCFfUV0wodUmMJ1w


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Paul7189 said:


> http://www.hytec-hydraulik.com/high-pressure-cleaning/kraenzle-hd-portable.html?&added=1
> 
> 450 euros with free shipping which works out at £356. The euro is slightly up at the moment though if you fancy your luck on the markets you could wait until it is lower. If you pay via bank transfer (prepayment option at checkout) then you get 3% off.
> 
> ...


I did exactly this about a year ago - German VAT of 19% is payable, but nothing else. If I recall correctly, the variant with the dirtkiller lance is good value compared to buying it separately (if you want it!)

It's still good value compared to buying in the UK, but not as good as it was because of the £ drop against the €.

Edit: just checked my order confirmation, the price was €385 a year ago (delivery to the UK was €15) so the price seems to have gone up quite a lot, even excluding the exchange rate 

Edit #2: only seems to be €30 extra for the dirtkiller lance, it's easily double that to buy separately, so go for that one if you want the dirtkiller (in fact go for it even if you don't, I'd buy it off you at that price!)


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

Paul7189 said:


> http://www.hytec-hydraulik.com/high-pressure-cleaning/kraenzle-hd-portable.html?&added=1
> 
> 450 euros with free shipping which works out at £356. The euro is slightly up at the moment though if you fancy your luck on the markets you could wait until it is lower. If you pay via bank transfer (prepayment option at checkout) then you get 3% off.
> 
> ...


You can easily buy a Euro plug adapter to fit a shucko. We used plenty through work, they are EC approved and kitemarked.


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Paul7189 said:


> http://www.hytec-hydraulik.com/high-pressure-cleaning/kraenzle-hd-portable.html?&added=1
> 
> 450 euros with free shipping which works out at £356. The euro is slightly up at the moment though if you fancy your luck on the markets you could wait until it is lower. If you pay via bank transfer (prepayment option at checkout) then you get 3% off.
> 
> ...


Thanks :thumb: just noticed the k10 is the same price as k7 with the lance, is the bigger machine better anyone, know ?


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

The K10 is a slight oddity in the Kränzle range, in that the motor spins at 2800rpm (twice the speed of the K7). This means it uses 2.2kW vs the 1.6kW of the K7, but the payoff is 10ltr/min flow rate at the same pressure (ie 130bar). What this means is that the K10 has about 50% more raw cleaning power than the K7. It also probably has a bit shorter service life since it's spinning all the bits twice as fast, not this is likely to make any real world difference it unless you're using it for a living.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul7189 (Nov 11, 2015)

The k10 however cannot draw water from a static source and would require a much larger generator if you were to use it away from home. This is why a lot of mobile valet and detail professionals use the k7. Also as it uses more water it is a less economical option so if water costs were something you cared about the k7 would be a better option.


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Thanks guys I am considering going mobile so I think will stick with K7 :thumb:


----------



## ace2000 (Jul 22, 2015)

also bought from Hytec in Germany so can recommend, was here in 2 days too


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Thanks reassuring to know its a tested route.:thumb:


----------



## paul.cherry (Aug 4, 2008)

wd40 said:


> There is this site here if this is the machine you`re after.
> 
> It is a bit more expensive though.
> 
> http://cleantec.biz/kranzle-k-7-122...-washer.html?gclid=CNK93rytycwCFfUV0wodUmMJ1w


I bought a K7 from Tom here a month or so ago (local to me), great guys & gave me some snow foam lance fittings free aswell. Always nice to keep it as local as you can


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

Bare in mind warranty if buying from Germany they you'll have to send it back should you have an issue..


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

Well my warranty from Germany as run out and I've had what 2-3 year with out one issue


----------



## Paul7189 (Nov 11, 2015)

I think even if you did have to it's only €15 postage each way so if it had to be sent off you are still saving money over the uk price. I wonder if the uk Kranzle distributors would accept one in for warranty work?


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Paul7189 said:


> I think even if you did have to it's only €15 postage each way so if it had to be sent off you are still saving money over the uk price. I wonder if the uk Kranzle distributors would accept one in for warranty work?


Kranzle UK are a separate entity from Kranzle GmBH, they just happen to be using the name (presumably with agreement) but I don't think they would do warranty work on a Germany-purchased machine. That said, the warranty is two years, after that you're on your own. I'm sure they'd *support* a German purchased machine, albeit for pay.

To be honest, it's nowhere near as good a deal as it was to buy one from Germany. As I mentioned above, my machine cost €400 delivered, when £1 got you about €1.35. Now, the price from Germany would be about €465 delivered, and £1 gets you about €1.20. In raw £ terms (ie combining both the impact of the price increase and the exchange rate) it's gone from just under £300, to around off £385, for the exact same machine. So a year ago I saved about £150 - but these days you're probably only saving about £65 - maybe less if you can persuade a UK dealer to give you a discount and / or some freebies (that you would otherwise have bought anyway).

Your shout Hufty of course, but the view that buying from Germany saves you a packet is no longer so clear cut - especially if you were to have a problem (although I think you'd be very unlucky to have one)


----------



## B0DSKI (Nov 25, 2011)

Word of warning regarding purchasing in Germany. 

I did exactly that and mine failed after 11 months of use (Oil seal went and ended up dropping emulsified oil on the driveway) 

Kranzle UK won't honour the warranty as the machine hasn't be imported through them. 

The only way of getting it repaired under warranty would be to return it to Germany which cost wise doesn't make sense.


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

This is all about balance of probability. Last year, if I bought a machine in Germany, I could definitely save £150 on the UK price, balanced against the possibility of needingwarranty support in another country. If I had to pay £30 to get it repaired under warranty, even twice, I was still much better off to do that (seeing as I am a private user and if I don't have a PW for a week or two, well I can just use a hosepipe for a bit instead).

Now, the savings are not much more than a third of what they were. Reliable as Kranzle machines are, failures are not unheard of and if you're looking at relying on the thing for work (as the OP mentioned earlier in the thread) then the relatively small saving pales into insignificance beside the possibility of lost work. Even for a private user, the risk / benefit doesn't look as clever as it did, but it's still ~£70. That buys a lot of snowfoam, even if we budget for one return trip to Germany for a faulty PW :doublesho


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Erm bit of a dilemma developing. I have also heard of a second hand machine going for £275 18 months old. Obviously can't be fully sure of its history, are you meant to have them serviced at all ?


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Changing the oil after ~50 hours of use is the only thing I'm aware of. Eventually the plunger seals will want attention but you'd need to put many hundreds of hours on the machine for that. Sounds like a good deal unless it's been flogged to death (ie used professionally for a good number of hours each day in that time) and even then if you renew the plunger seals I reckon it'd still be a decent buy.


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

I've been told current owner bought it for contract second hand was 12 months old, contract. Fell through so it's done couple of washes a month for 6 months. Don't know the guy whose selling so could be genuine or duff I guess. I was thinking nearer £200 if it's a punt ?


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

To be honest I've seen some pretty rough machines that are 5+ years old go for that kind of money on eBay, so I suspect you might have to pay a bit more than £200. If you can see the machine and it looks clean and tidy, hose and gun in decent nick and runs alright with no leaks, then ~£250 seems like a good deal to me - if he'll take less, great.


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Did you settle on a machine in the end?


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Hi, yes I'm def going to go for the K7 primarily due to the fact you can run off a smaller generator if go mobile. Just drawing my funds together then order going in.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Hey Hufty, when you go mobile you can come to my castle and do my white cars. Lol


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

I've got standards !


----------

